# [31 Marzo] Termine invio questionario BREVETTI SOFTWARE!

## Peach

EDIT in uno dei reply successivi ho quotato il questionario precompilato da AssoProvider. 

TODO (per i più pigri, tratto da pagina di FFII):

- Vi basta copiarlo in mail

- Mettete come titolo della mail : Answer to Community Patent Consultation

    (altri titoli vanno bene... basta che si capisca a cosa si riferisca, o devo linkare anche la netiquette?  :Razz:  )

- personalizzatevi le risposte dalla 5.1 in poi

- inviatelo a Markt-D2-patentstrategy@cec.eu.int

Mi raccomando!

__ POST ORIGINALE __

Forse (o no) sarà giunta anche alle vostre orecchie che la Comunità Europea sta cercando per l'ennesima volta di far passare questa benedetta legge sui brevetti... questa volta prima di farlo ha realizzato un non tanto breve questionario in un bel legalese stretto, l'ha pubblicato e ha detto: vediamo cosa dicono i cittadini europei (e se si accorgono che l'abbiamo pubblicato).

Mi è pianto il cuore essere venuto a conoscenza di questa urgenza solo alla LugConf ma non penso ci sia modo di predersi d'animo. La Foundation for a Free Information Infrastructure ha messo a disposizione i suoi legali per interpretare il mostro e fornirci le risposte alle domande più subdole. La cosa non è di semplice interpretazione. Se volete prendervi del tempo per documentarvi avete ancora ~4 giorni di tempo prima che il termine scada.

In ogni caso, arrivo subito ai link:

http://consultation.ffii.org/Introduction

Mi raccomando: fatelo e in fretta! e soprattutto girate le info nelle liste di tutti i lug con i quali siete in contatto, 

restano davvero pochissimi giorni!

questo è il questionario:

http://consultation.ffii.org/Downloads

queste sono le risposte da dare:

http://consultation.ffii.org/Questionnaire

non sono tutte prefabbricate, bisogna anche rispondere formulando una risposta personale, anche se sintetica. in italiano non è dispobile, quindi tutto in inglese.

inviate secondo quanto indicato in:

http://consultation.ffii.org/Introduction

usate la email perché non c'è tempo per l'invio in posta ordinaria!

ciao!

PS: se i moderatori potessero mettere come stiky questo post si otterebbe un maggiore risalto, sempre che questo non sia un problema.

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> quindi tutto in inglese.
> 
> 

 

O tedesco.   :Twisted Evil: 

Il testo originale questionario, invece, è disponibile anche in spagnolo e francese.

Italiano no, naturalmente  :Rolling Eyes:  .

Comunque, è consentito rispondere anche nella propria lingua madre - per la parte dove è richiesto di esprimere qualcos di personale.

Quindi, almeno una risposta dall'italiano, se la dovranno tradurre.

E teniamolo sticky da noi, questo post, senza richiedere l'intervento dei moderatori!

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   quindi tutto in inglese.
> 
>  
> 
> O tedesco.  
> ...

 

si infatti sulla home di FFII c'è il link alla petizione riguardo il numero limitato di lingue in cui era possibile reperire e rispondere al questionario

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  infatti sulla home di FFII c'è il link alla petizione riguardo il numero limitato di lingue in cui era possibile reperire e rispondere al questionario

 

 *http://consultation.ffii.org/Questionnaire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Answers
> 
> These questions must be answered personally, describing how patents affect you, your business, your customers. A generic answer would not have much influence. You can answer this question in your own language, the Commission will translate it. Be careful with the scale of 1 to 10.
> ...

 

Per fortuna, relativamente alla lingua della risposta, sembrerebbe che si siano assunti loro, in proprio, la responsabilità di adeguarsi.

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Per fortuna, relativamente alla lingua della risposta, sembrerebbe che si siano assunti loro, in proprio, la responsabilità di adeguarsi.

 

sisi, per carità... però vista la complessità del questionario due traduttori potevano prenderli in più!

vabé...

----------

## Peach

riporto un messaggio pervenuto da Emiliano Bruni di TeLUG:

 *Emiliano Bruni wrote:*   

> Una versione gia' precompilata del questionario sui brevetti speditami 
> 
> da Davide Repetto di AssoProvider. Credo sia utile per evitare che la 
> 
> gente, a causa della lunghezza del questionario, non lo inoltri per niente.
> ...

 

ecco qui il questionario:

 *Quote:*   

> 1.1 Do you agree that these are the basic features required of the
> 
> patent system?
> 
> No, we need an assertion of democratic control over the patent system.
> ...

 

PS: se ci sono errori di scrittura avvisatemi che modifico prontamente

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

> PS: se i moderatori potessero mettere come stiky questo post si otterebbe un maggiore risalto, sempre che questo non sia un problema.

 

Ecco esaudita la tua richiesta.

----------

## Carcass

 :Smile: 

scusate ragazzi non ho capito bene: basta che copi e incolli il questionario come sopra personalizzarlo dalla 5.1 in poi e spedirlo?????

Se no come fare?????

Grazie

----------

## Truzzone

 *Carcass wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusate ragazzi non ho capito bene: basta che copi e incolli il questionario come sopra personalizzarlo dalla 5.1 in poi e spedirlo?????
> 
> Se no come fare?????
> ...

 

Io avevo fatto così, speriamo bene   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ok ho spedito  :Smile: 

speriamo bene!

----------

## randomaze

done.

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> done.

 

me ne sono accorto ora: il titolo della mail da quanto si evince nella pagina di FFII dovrebbe essere:

Answer to Community Patent Consultation

spero non vi sia sfuggito.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 :Shocked:  ... mi è sfuggito... la rispedisco?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> spero non vi sia sfuggito.

 

Invece si   :Crying or Very sad: 

Io ho usato:

 *Quote:*   

> About Software Patents

 

ma, se il risponditore automatico mi sa che la cestina. Rispedisco?

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   spero non vi sia sfuggito. 
> 
> Invece si   

 

Idem...   :Confused: 

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ma, se il risponditore automatico mi sa che la cestina. Rispedisco?

 

guarda: con quali criteri vengono accettate respinte non so dirti... sarebbe da controllare sul sito della comunità europea, ci sarà scritto, altrimenti su che basi quelli della FFII hanno dato questa indicazione???

----------

## Peach

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   ma, se il risponditore automatico mi sa che la cestina. Rispedisco? 
> 
> guarda: con quali criteri vengono accettate respinte non so dirti... sarebbe da controllare sul sito della comunità europea, ci sarà scritto, altrimenti su che basi quelli della FFII hanno dato questa indicazione???

 

allora sono andato a scaricarmi il questionario dal sito europeo

http://europa.eu.int/comm/images/language/lang_en3.gif

(cosa che non avevo ancora fatto  :Rolling Eyes: ) e la cosa buona è che non c'è nessuna particolare richiesta per il titolo del messaggio, quindi vanno bene così come li avete spediti. Quel titolo è solo per chi non ha voglia/tempo di guardare.

Inoltre scopro solo ora che i dati inviati, a meno di altre indicazioni, sono soggetti a questa politica:

http://europa.eu.int/geninfo/legal_notices_en.htm#personaldata

Inoltre dice che sulla base del feedback fornito, la Commissione intende organizzare una udienza a Brussel all'inizio dell'estate 2006.

In ogni caso verrà pubblicato un report sui risultati di questa consultazione, che saranno disponibili sul sito generale dell'Internal Market and Services Directorate (che penso sia quello linkato).

----------

## Onip

sent...

----------

## Truzzone

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre scopro solo ora che i dati inviati, a meno di altre indicazioni, sono soggetti a questa politica:
> 
> http://europa.eu.int/geninfo/legal_notices_en.htm#personaldata
> ...

 

Ehm... scusate ma con il mio Inglese mi risulta di difficile comprensione il testo qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da scrivere in due righe le cose più importanti?   :Question: 

Grazie   :Very Happy: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

fiuuu allora è tutto a posto!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Tolto lo sticky visto che siamo al 2 di Aprile  :Wink: 

----------

## Truzzone

Aggiornamento IMPORTANTE:

 *Quote:*   

> Bruxelles dà un contentino a chi lamentava confusione e poca trasparenza del processo che potrebbe portare ad una nuova proposta di direttiva per la brevettazione. Disponibile ora anche il testo in italiano

 

News completa: Punto Informatico

Ciao by Truzzone   :Wink: 

----------

